# Bands



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just wondering I've only ever tried hunting once and due to injury I've not been able to go out for awhile and it got me thing do people prefer double bands or just single tapered?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I use doubled because they last longer and I haven't given tapers the real chance they deserve


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> I use doubled because they last longer and I haven't given tapers the real chance they deserve


Single tapers for me. TBG mostly, but I ended up getting a frame in a trade that was banded with Simple Shot Black flats, and I fell in love with the stuff, so my next bulk purchase will be SSB.
I do want to try some dankung tubes...So many people swear by them, they can't all be wrong...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

I was looking at trying some tubes as the hathcock sniper I bought allows for all bands so I might give them a whirl, what single taper would you use I've been using a 30mm to 25mm cut


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Decerz69 said:


> I was looking at trying some tubes as the hathcock sniper I bought allows for all bands so I might give them a whirl, what single taper would you use I've been using a 30mm to 25mm cut


I suppose your not that accurate just starting out so stay with those bands and shoot targets till you hit a bottle cap 8 or 9 of 10 shots. I use 3/8 steel and single bands usually 18-15 mm taper and pinpoint accuracy


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Decerz69 said:


> I was looking at trying some tubes as the hathcock sniper I bought allows for all bands so I might give them a whirl, what single taper would you use I've been using a 30mm to 25mm cut


Hi,
i prefer 3/3 to 2/3 taper! So in this case 30 to 20mm.
For very heavy ammo i would use straight cut bands. 
Stefan


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

gabeb said:


> Decerz69 said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at trying some tubes as the hathcock sniper I bought allows for all bands so I might give them a whirl, what single taper would you use I've been using a 30mm to 25mm cut
> ...


I've been shooting for a little over a year now and I'd say I'm comfortable enough to hunt but I wouldn't hunt with tubes as I've never shot them Before but I've ordered some 2040's


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Decerz69 said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > Decerz69 said:
> ...


Pseudo tapered tubes are killer, and since you are just starting hunting use the heaviest and fastest bands you can comfortably hold and draw so you will have lots of power. For me I started double 1-3/4 inch gold's gym green just like tbg then moved to single 1-3/4 inch or 25-20 mm now I shoot single 22-18, 18-15, 20-15, and or 30-20 or 25-20 for both hunting and targets with great success.







those are 1-3/4 inch and rocks
I've taken game with about every setup people use and singles are my personal favorite. Get out there and have some fun, PS looped 2040 are killers on doves with 3/8 steel


----------

